# Lizards > Chameleons >  7 wk old baby Jackson's chameleon (Trioceros jacksonii)

## tacticalveterinarian

There were 5 babies total in the litter!

----------

chrisv (12-16-2014)

----------


## JaredJEstes

Very cute!

----------

_tacticalveterinarian_ (01-15-2015)

----------


## tacticalveterinarian

Thanks! There's more videos of the babies if you look through my videos.

----------

